# How old were you when you bought your TT?



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondering how old everyone was when they bought their first TT, and also Insurance costs?

I just renewed mine and I am pretty impressed with the premium.

I am 26 and pay circa 700 a year


----------



## saddler (Aug 5, 2011)

I was (and still am  ) 44.
£409 fully comp with protected no claims


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

I am now 58 and my insurance is £314 full comp with legal & protected.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

38


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

20


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

MUFC.TT said:


> 20


You're cheating, you had yours bought for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I was 58 but that was 10 years ago, Insurance now £212, Fully Comp etc. 
I was born too early, but sometimes has its benefits. .... But only financially.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

29. Ordered ours in 2001 and picked it up in 2002.

Have no idea what insurance was, but I think I'm paying more for the Beemer these days.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

32 and £650


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> MUFC.TT said:
> 
> 
> > 20
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I absolutely did not, wish I had though.


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha quality stuff I had always wanted one but being an on the road sales man always needed a diesel so never the right car for me until now


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Which one?
J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> MUFC.TT said:
> 
> 
> > 20
> ...


looool!

:lol:


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

hope88 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > MUFC.TT said:
> ...


I would like to confirm again that this is completely untrue. Not sure where Steve gets these things from :? :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

When I bought my TT I was 25. Bought new in 2000, so now I am 36 and pay 450 € full comp with legal & protected.
TT is 11 years with me 

Bye


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> I would like to confirm again that this is completely untrue. Not sure where Steve gets these things from :? :lol:


Yea, was just kidding  Good job though getting a TT @ 20... I'm 30 and this is my first proper "sports" car


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

21 and insurance was just under £1000


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought mine just after my 20th birthday


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

23 when i bought a new MK2 TDi 2008 plate

25 when i bought a new MK2 TT-RS 2011 plate

 

Paul


----------

